# Best Boat Names



## Fishcapades

Hi Ho Silver_Joe said:


> We can vote for ourselves?:bouncy:



Sure why not?:coolgleam


----------



## huntmichigan

i named my boston whaler REEL FUN


----------



## just me

My friend is a Union Steward and he is thinking of naming his "Union Business" So if he gets a call from work, he can tell them he's on Union Business.
Good for a try......a few times  

I'm still not sure what to call mine yet.


----------



## wally-eye

*WET SPOT..*


----------



## RGROSE

ball's hanging low always makes me laugh:lol:


----------



## travis25

naming it "wallhanger"


----------



## East Shore Jon

Draggin Ballz...get it?


----------



## Raf

my boat's name is "bite me"


----------



## raisinrat

My Kids College Fund.....that was a good one..lol my dad likes that one


----------



## doughman

My friends boat is by far the best name yet but the coast guard don't like it they have pulled us over numerous times

"AQUAHOLIC"


----------



## salmonslammer

There was a 42 Donzi on LSC a couple of years ago.... appropriately named,


CATNIP :evil: 


That seems about right!!!!:lol:


----------



## slayer

The Happy Hooker "caught" my eye :coolgleam


----------



## Snocross418

[/IMG]


----------



## booktens

A friend had an old leaky wooden boat on the Grand River and called it: Cirrhosis of the River. Needless to say a lot of Barley pops were consumed on that boat.


----------



## The Whale

Seeing how we can vote for ourselves......"Obsession".  :fish2:


----------



## Connor4501

My brother once had a boat he called "Poetry in Motion", but the one that gets my vote is one down in my Wyandotte Marina called "Filthy Oar"...


----------



## skulldugary

An old Chris Craft named "Morning Wood"


----------



## trouttime

RichP said:


> someone on this site (I forget who) has a little yellow boat called the "short bus" I always that that was funny.
> 
> Fishsean is another good one, assuming your name is Sean :lol:


"Fish Sean"....yup my name is Sean, Thanks again to Kevin for that one!!

Morning Wood LMAO!!! :lol:


----------



## RSGS

Mine is *Robyn-Me-Blind* after the wife.


----------



## Sin_X

Seen a few called ForePlay, my old boat was Bite Me.


----------



## DangerDan

Saw the name "Sofa King Broke" Thought that was original...

My boats name: Zero Balance... The wife came up with the name, having to do with my spending habits & fishing. I really don't know why shy feels this way.


----------



## William H Bonney

SS Stabbin' ,,,,, ever have a stabbin' dog?


----------



## flatsman

We named our duck hunting pontoon the
POON TOON


----------



## jimbobway

My 16 ft Meyers is Jimbobway . If I keep my Blue Finn it will be called the BLOOD VESSEL since I'm in the Lab business. Spoontang gets my vote .


----------



## outdoor addict

small boat is named BIG DADDY's DINGY


----------



## flyingfish

Lots of good ones! LMAO when I saw SPOONTANG ...
That gets my vote


----------



## Dedge

I have to go w/spoontang for number one. But I think 3 hands up as a close second and the most clever.

My first boat was a 68 sea king that I lovingly called "The Duct Avenger", due to it being old and always needing to be worked on. I still have the boat but it is not really seaworthy right now. If I pick up the boat I am looking at I think I am going to have to go with "Fish Whisperer".

I always thought "The Mistress" would be a fitting name too.

Later,
Dan


----------



## Ed Michrina

QUOTE: I always thought "The Mistress" would be a fitting name too.:QUOTE

Great Idea then the next year you'll have to change it to the "DOGHOUSE"


----------



## Tru-N-Sea

My family had a few friends that fished out of Manistee quite a few years ago..they had some origional names...

Mastercharge
Day Break
Dew Drop
Harbor Hugger
Reel Thing

Since our last name is Kirk, my father named his boat Enterprise. Mine, on the other hand, since I'm frequently abesent from work to be on the water is Tru-N-Sea.


Captn---


----------



## Can't Touch This

We were trying to come up with names for my bros boat, and i thought "Anchor man" was the best, we were actually trying to come up with quotes from the movies.


----------



## mkroulik

I was gonna name my boat "serenity now" until I saw it was #9 on that list. Now I'm not so sure.

Mike


----------



## SPITFIRE

mine is called SNAPPER TRAPPER


----------



## mkroulik

I can't believe no one on this site has suggested the name "The Perch Milker"

Mike


----------



## Dedge

mkroulik said:


> I can't believe no one on this site has suggested the name "The Perch Milker"
> 
> Mike


Yeah, no kidding. LOL

Dan


----------



## Sky_Carp_Killer

"MORNING WOOD" gets my vote..


----------



## Burksee

skulldugary said:


> An old Chris Craft named "Morning Wood"


Along those lines, saw an old Chris Craft name "Fleet Wood Mac"


----------



## FrankIll

I had som friends name there boat "Rick-a-Dee" For there names. We are debating on two names for our boat. "Ill Winds" or "WE-B-Ill-N"


----------



## Ed Michrina

"Ill Winds----------sounds like a sail boat:xzicon_sm


----------



## Ed Michrina

My boat name is AWOL. 

All summer at work, my bosses repeat is Michrina AWOL again Name stuck.


----------



## tightlinetony

My boat is "The hooker 2" But morning wood gets my vote


----------

